# Rips in boxing gloves



## thejojo (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi

I recently bought a pair of boxing gloves but I noticed that inside the glove, there are some tears in the cloth. Both gloves have a tear near the foamy palm area (under knuckles). The foam is exposed and I can literally pull it out if I want. Also, for one of them there is a tear all the way down to where the thumb and palm connects. 

I was just wondering, is this normal for boxing gloves? Should I go ask for an exchange?

Thanks


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Its normal for the cloth on the inside to rip after you have used them for a while...


----------



## thejojo (Oct 20, 2012)

it's new


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

thejojo said:


> it's new


I got that, i think its clear you should be taking it up with them...getting a refund or exchange...


----------



## thejojo (Oct 20, 2012)

So its not normal for new boxing gloves to have small tears on the inside right?......the question's not that complicated lol


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

thejojo said:


> So its not normal for new boxing gloves to have small tears on the inside right?......the question's not that complicated lol


Neither was my answer...or i didnt think so. 

But, no....its not normal.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

All my new gloves have tears in the sides...

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## thejojo (Oct 20, 2012)

k understood, thanks guys


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Get a refund.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Take the advice of someone who is not a specialist: When you are going for the refund/exchange...pretend to be a specialist.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well that's an interesting view.


----------



## iktara (Jul 7, 2021)

thejojo said:


> Hi
> 
> I recently bought a pair of boxing gloves but I noticed that inside the glove, there are some tears in the cloth. Both gloves have a tear near the foamy palm area (under knuckles). The foam is exposed and I can literally pull it out if I want. Also, for one of them there is a tear all the way down to where the thumb and palm connects.
> 
> ...


It's pretty normal.


----------

